# Chloe was sick this morning



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

When I'm off work my boyfriend puts Chloe in the bed with me when he leaves for work, and she sleeps with me until I get up. Usually, only a couple of hours. This morning I was sleeping on my stomach and Chloe started jumping on me like she wanted to play. So, I ignored her. Well, then she started heaving and threw up on my back. So, I jumped up and put her on her pad in the play pen next to my bed. She threw up again. She ended up throwing up 4 times this morning. There wasn't anything in her stomach since she hasn't eaten since dinner last night at about 8:30. So, she was mostly just dry heaving. She is also on antibiotics for a UTI that she got when she was done eating dinner. So far she's done really great on the antibiotics. She hasn't had any diarrhea or vomiting and she's been on them since Friday. She won't drink any water. So, I got a syringe and gave her a little after she seemed to stop vomiting. She took it really well.

So, my question is when should I be worried? It was 12 hours after she got her antibiotics. Do you think that's what she was throwing up about? It seems awfully late to have that reaction. Do you think she ate something she wasn't supposed to? She's not throwing up any more. When should I call the vet?


----------



## myknitt (Jun 2, 2012)

How's chloe now? Is she still vomit something? I think she may got some problems on her ulcer or digestive. I usually give my chihuahua brown sugar with water, or honey mix with water. Just to help antibody to increase. 

I think if you had seen the vet. There is nothing to worry.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Aww poor little girl and right on your back too. When I had a big dog years ago, mixed breed, he was taking antibiotics for some skin disorder. The doctor had told me then that maybe after 4 days he might throw up or have diarreah. It just may be the same with humans, usually if an antibiotic is going to react, it either does so right away or about 4 days later. This is what I have been told but I am not a doctor. I would call the vet if she throws up again. It could have just been a temporary upset tummy.

I wouldnt give her too much water or food though just to be sure. Feel better little Chloe!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't really know, BUT she probably has all the 'good' bacteria' wiped out by the antibiotic. You could give her a spoonfull of yogurt (look for live cultures on the label) that will put back some of the good bacteria. (Might check with the vet first) Other than that, just keep her hydrated, which you are doing. Good luck with the sweetie. Sue


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Huly was on antibiotics that they warned me might make him sick and 5-7 days into the 14 days he started vomiting after the antibiots and food. I do not remember how long it took but it was 6-12 hours. I stopped the antibiotics and he was fine from then on. I would call the vet and just ask but also keep a close eye on her.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

susan davis said:


> I don't really know, BUT she probably has all the 'good' bacteria' wiped out by the antibiotic. You could give her a spoonfull of yogurt (look for live cultures on the label) that will put back some of the good bacteria. (Might check with the vet first) Other than that, just keep her hydrated, which you are doing. Good luck with the sweetie. Sue


Thanks. She hasn't thrown up again. I put her breakfast out just in case she wanted it and she ate it and seems to be ok. I'm a little nervous about giving her the antibiotic but she has to finish the course. So, I'm not sure. I'm a nurse, you would think I would be fine with this stuff, but it's scary when it's your baby!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

My grandmother gets sick when she has a UTI. I know sometimes it makes me feel sick to my stomach. I know we are talking about dogs, but maybe its the same even with antibiotics. I've heard they really don't start to work for about 7 to 10 days. Other than side affects. Call the vet and ask, most of them don't mind answering questions. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I hope little Chloe is okay. Sounds like she might have just got an upset tummy from the antibiotics. Hopefully it doesn't happen anymore so she can finish her prescription.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Hope she gets well soon. Sounds normal to get and upset tummy from meds etc. I would finish the course of meds if possible.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Can you give her cranberry pills? (Open or smash a cranberry vitamin) You can get them at GNC or most grocery stores. My Sadie had constant UTIs until I added this one a week to her food. That might help the UTI without the antibiotic.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

With vomiting, dehydration is a concern. You can buy unflavored pedialyte for her and give her that with the syringe. It works faster than water because it has electrolytes. The vet recommended that for Audrey.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Huly said:


> Can you give her cranberry pills? (Open or smash a cranberry vitamin) You can get them at GNC or most grocery stores. My Sadie had constant UTIs until I added this one a week to her food. That might help the UTI without the antibiotic.


This is her first UTI, so I haven't tried much yet. That's a good idea though. I called the vet and am waiting to hear back about if I should give the antibiotic or not. Her vulva is higher up than it should be and is sort of tucked in. They said it can cause her to have UTIs though. We just have to wait and see if it does.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sadie has never had another UTI since I started the cranberry. At 1 1/2 when I got her the Vet said she had the worst UTI he has ever seen. It went on for 6 months. I started the cranberry (tried cranberry juice first and well that was a no go but pill works) and 13 years later not another UTI.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

How is she now?

It is important if she keeps vomiting to not feed her, and don't give her lots of water. just bring her to the vet.
Giving her more food/ water makes her throwing up even more and makes the problem bigger. 
You could also consider feeding her a light food. Like boiled rice with chicken. Much easier for an upset stomach to work with.

But I hope she will keep it like she is now, and is feeling better!!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

She hasn't thrown up since this morning, so I think she's ok. I think it's from the antibiotics. But you get nervous when it's your baby and you start worrying about all the crazy stuff it could be. haha


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

It's possible she was hungry too if she was dry heaving & not much was coming up. Since she ate her breakfast makes me think she was hungry.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

i second the yogurt thing..just plain ole' yougurt. Poor little girl


----------

